# Arrayaufgabe



## JavaIsTheBest (5. Jul 2016)

Hi,
wozu sind die Bedingungen da, die ich rot markiert habe?


----------



## JCODA (5. Jul 2016)

Steht im Kommentar, Teilarrays können null sein. 
z.b. double[][] a = new double[][]{{1,2,3},null,{5,6,7}}
dann ist 
a[0] = {1,2,3}
a[1] = null
a[2] = {5,6,7}


----------



## Bitfehler (5. Jul 2016)

Wie bereits geschrieben wurde, um auf null-Werte zu prüfen, da anschließend length darauf angewendet werden soll. Wird das nicht gemacht, kann es zu NullPointer-Exceptions kommen.


----------



## JavaIsTheBest (5. Jul 2016)

Und warum muss j<a_.length sein?_


----------



## Bitfehler (5. Jul 2016)

Was wäre denn deine Vermutung?


----------



## JavaIsTheBest (5. Jul 2016)

Ich vermute, es kommt sonst zur IndexOutOfBoundsException. Weiß, aber nicht warum


----------



## VfL_Freak (6. Jul 2016)

JavaIsTheBest hat gesagt.:


> Ich vermute, es kommt sonst zur IndexOutOfBoundsException. Weiß, aber nicht warum


Ein Array mit bspw. 10 Elementen hat zwar die Länge 10, aber Indizes von 0-9!
Wäre jetzt 'j *==* a_._length', würde der Zugriff auf a[j] eben die von Dir genannte Exception liefern !!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## JavaIsTheBest (6. Jul 2016)

Ja, das weiß ich, aber mann kann gar nicht auf a[j] zugreifen, weil j in der for Schleife <maxLength sein muss. Deswegen verstehe ich die Überprüfung nicht.


----------



## thecain (6. Jul 2016)

Es steht doch, "Achtung: Teilarrays können null sein"

Deswegen


----------

